# Did Dishnetwork change the channels around?



## boogi_man (Oct 8, 2002)

The channels seem to be diffrent now on my 721 and 301, what gives?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

Can you be more specific?


----------



## MAllen (Dec 3, 2002)

I think he's talking about ALL the "new" channels. It's an AT150 Free Preview weekend. They will go away after the preview is over.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Also I noticed one of the superstations that was at 8775 has been removed from my guide. The equivalent in the 200's (superstation package #s) is fine. I was just used to using 8775 and when I noticed it was gone I though, "darn, they removed the superstations!".


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

8775 is WSBK...it's still there for me right now. The 200 range number is 236 and that is still there too for me.

See ya
Tony


----------



## craig559 (Aug 10, 2002)

Ya my channels are all coofed up too


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Could you guys PLEASE give some examples of what "goofed up" means to you....I see nothing wrong here.

See ya
Tony


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Hi Tony,

8775 is gone for me on my 6000,5000, and 721. 236 is there fine.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

8775 is still there for me right now. Yesterday I had it on in the background almost all night. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Do a switch check


----------



## shadowman11 (Apr 11, 2003)

Mine are duplicated every 200 count approx. I'm a current AT150 subscriber and this problem started right after the L11 update. I see it only if I view all subscribed channels which I don't use that much because I prefer my condensed favorite list. Did a power and smart card re-boot, neither cleared the phony channels. Interesting that if I select one of the bogus channels it does take me to the correct station.

I WAS really happy with my new 721 versus my old 501, but it seems the longer I have it the more bugs creep in, hope that the next update will fix the bugs and give us some new usable features.


----------



## Robert F. O'Connor (Aug 26, 2002)

While the AT150 preview is active you will see a bunch of channels (most of those that AT100 customers don't get) duplicated between the top of the AT150 movie channels and premiums and the PVR channels. This is deliberate: it is a promotion to AT100 customers.

Anyone seeing something radically different from that might have an actual problem.

-Robert


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Shadowman, take a look at www.dishchannelchart.com and tell me if you see something that is not in there. Channels 266-269, 271 and 273-299 are being used for a free preview of AT150 as Robert mentioned.

See ya
Tony


----------

